# Pennine Tea and Coffee



## ObsidianSage (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi

Anyone had any dealings with this company? I am in the market for a Toper roaster and so far have been making all my enquiries direct with Toper in Turkey. Just discovered this company and wondered if it would be to my advantage to order through them.

Dan


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I have worked with Ken (the owner of Pennine Tea and Coffee) and shared a pint on many occasions.

He is a very respected gent in the UK Coffee Industry and I would have no hesitation in recommending him.


----------



## ObsidianSage (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks Glenn

.......


----------



## Jaspers (Mar 4, 2013)

Pennine T+C offer the roaster with, I assume, a surcharge when compared with buying it directly from Turkey. I bought mine from toper in 2012 and it was straight forward. However, there are import charges and tax to be sorted which is a nuisance. You have to balance the extra that Pennine T+C charge with these extra nuisances. Good luck with the roaster. Mine is great!


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I've bought loads of green beans from them and always found them to be reputable and honest. I can heartily recommend them.

David


----------



## ObsidianSage (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks all. I've just ordered a Gene Cafe roaster from them. I found Ken, the owner extremely knowledgeable and helpful.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

You'll have no problems with Pennine - Great Company to deal with.

Always helpful.


----------



## cafestop (Mar 22, 2015)

Another BIG thumbs up for Pennine. I had some real problems with a machine bought from them and they couldn't do enough to resolve my issues.


----------

